
Show HN: Reportr - Your life's personal dashboard - SamyPesse
https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr
======
k-mcgrady
I really like this. Had a quick play with the hosted demo before the
Application Error started appearing. Going to install it on a server myself
tonight. It would be great if there were more 'offline' activities. I see you
plan on adding RunKeeper. I'd also like to see Nike+ and other wearable
trackers (FitBit, Withings scale etc.). I noticed a minor bug in the hosted
version, so I filed an issue.

------
talkingquickly
I've been thinking about building something like this for ages but never got
around to it.

I'm working on a book about deploying rails applications and was hacking
together a script at the weekend to extract words written per day from the git
diffs. Will link it up to a version of this so can easily chart it and see
when I'm slipping.

Looks like a great tool, good work!

------
SamyPesse
Instance example at [http://www.reportr.io/](http://www.reportr.io/)

------
CWIZO
I've integrated reportr into my small counter app over the weekend:
[https://github.com/janhancic/CigaretteCounter](https://github.com/janhancic/CigaretteCounter)

Really love the thing and hopefully I'll contribute some more in the future.

------
ma2rten
It's an interesting idea and kudos for making it open source. But ... what
need does it serve? Is there any killer app?

A startup usually has a dashboard to keep track of metrics, which show if it's
on track for it's goals. Is that the idea here? Keeping track of goals?

~~~
SamyPesse
It helps you visualize your activity online and offline: activity on twitter,
running, coding activity, ...

It's not a startup, just a tool, I built for myself, it's for people, not for
startup.

------
alagu
This is an amazing project, thanks for building this, I'm going to try this
out. Naveen, cofounder of Foursquare, has been tracking his life -
[http://api.naveen.com/](http://api.naveen.com/) in a similar way.

------
sneak
I've built and have been using something very similar internally but it's not
nearly as visually polished. Thanks for this!

------
basicallydan
This looks cool and I want to contribute. I look forward to messing around
with this at lunchtime :)

------
aranw
I like the look of this, though the install your own link does not work?

~~~
SamyPesse
Oh.. I forgot to change the href value to the github url..

------
regisfoucault
Host it on Clever Cloud so no more "application error" ;)

------
sniuff
reportr.io is empty on firefox.

Console [http://pastebin.com/XtACx3AR](http://pastebin.com/XtACx3AR)

------
contextual
This looks like a great start, but I'm wondering if there are any working
personal dashboards already in existence. Any recommendations?

~~~
marianoguerra
what's your definition of "working personal dashboards"?

just curious :)

~~~
contextual
An online application that tracks online and offline tasks, personal
analytics, events, contacts and goals and presents it visually on a single
screen (I like rainbows and unicorns too).

Reportr isn't actually operational I take it, since I get an application error
every time I try to sign up.

